# The Mad Max Limosine Bike



## The Carolina Rambler (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello everyone!  I just got back from a trip to the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina to visit my uncle, and while I was up there I encountered quite a few interesting places and things, and here is one of them.  I don't know who owns it, or where they are from, but I call it the "Mad Max Limosine Bike", for obvious reasons.  This bicycle was being ridden around at the Hendersonville, NC plant and garden festival, in the down town section.  Probably the longest single person bicycle I have ever seen, and no doubt a custom build! even down to the handlebar grips!  Like I say, I don't know who owns it, maybe one of yall do.  I will say, there were quite a few "Asheville" people there, and some of them are rather a Bohemian or odd bunch, maybe it belongs to one of them 😉. I though it was pretty neat to look at, and a mobile work of art. Thoughts?

And P.S. I didn't squander the trip.  I was sure to bring my '47 Columbia Deluxe, and take advantage of some of those steep winding mountain roads.  I coasted down for 2 straight miles or more without pedaling not once.  Going back up the moutain was a different story though










Here are a few other things I saw up in those hills and hollers:

An abandoned 1800s Mountaineer Cabin, which if I had a little more money I would love to buy it and preserve it for future generations to see; or even rent out to vacationers with a _whole lot_ of work and a new stone chimney!




Beautiful old mountain towns




What was once a fine old mountain home, built in 1873- currently abandoned or used for storage.  If you look hard enough, you can almost imagine and see the Square dances, banjos ringing, and maybe someone's grandmaw in a bonnet tending a garden in the yard, way back in the distant past





Ancient Mountain forests covered in tens of thousands of colorful flowers and huge gnarled trees


----------



## Pedalpat (Jun 11, 2022)

Cool bike and it's always nice to travel about sitting at home .
 Nice to check out other places people have been have seen and such.
   Better than the travel channel because well there's always bikes too .
  It's easy to get lost in the wonders of the past the old buildings the old towns so on.   Thanks for the sharing of the sites 👍


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 11, 2022)

The bike belongs to Mark Allard.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jun 11, 2022)

Sprockets said:


> The bike belongs to Mark Allard.



No kiddin!  I am not familiar with him, and unfortunately I never got a chance to see him actually riding it.  I only saw it parked in a couple of places.  Perhaps I encountered Mark there in person and did not even realize it.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 13, 2022)

Man, that's one cool bike!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 13, 2022)

Great post, thanks for sharing! Very well narrated!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2022)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> No kiddin!  I am not familiar with him, and unfortunately I never got a chance to see him actually riding it.  I only saw it parked in a couple of places.  Perhaps I encountered Mark there in person and did not even realize it.



Trust me you would remember Mark! V/r Shawn


----------



## Angie122482 (Jun 14, 2022)

That’s so cool! This place looks amazing also! I’m thinking Road trip!


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2022)

Very cool bike!


----------

